# NHL Center Ice Free Preview 9/29-10/9



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Topic Says All


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Might be nice if they could put the schedule up on the website.

I can say this though - if it's not HD forget it.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

IIRC last season's free preview included HD games.


----------



## colavsfaninnwia (Jan 25, 2006)

Still no mention of it anywhere of NHL CI on E* for this upcoming year... FYI, I just checked E*'s website, I can order NBA league pass, but no CI, yet.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

On my receiver, Channel 543 "NHL CENTER ICE" has a description that ends "...To order call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) today!" What happens when you call?


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. I totally forgot about it.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> Still no mention of it anywhere of NHL CI on E* for this upcoming year... FYI, I just checked E*'s website, I can order NBA league pass, but no CI, yet.


I am waiting for it on the Dish web site and some announcement about channels
9543-9558 and 403 HD.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Dish should have it since the season starts on Saturday.


----------



## wolfjc (Oct 4, 2006)

colavsfaninnwia said:


> Still no mention of it anywhere of NHL CI on E* for this upcoming year... FYI, I just checked E*'s website, I can order NBA league pass, but no CI, yet.


Well this is what the Dish web site says now:

NHL® CENTER ICE®
NHL® CENTER ICE® let's you experience this season with the most coverage possible with up to 40 games per week from around the League, including select games from the first two rounds of the Stanley Cup playoffs and select games broadcast in high-definition.

Channels: 543 - 558

Order before October 9, 2007 and save $20.00

Early Bird package: $149.00 or three payments of $49.66 (order before October 9)
Full Season Package: $169.00 or three payments of $56.33

To order, call 1-877-DISH PPV* (347-4778) or


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I called E* and ordered. It was not yet ready in the computers, but after being placed on hold about 4 times, the CSR finally found it.


----------



## Jerry Lundegaard (Sep 25, 2007)

Is there any way a guy can get an idea of how many games Center Ice will have available in HD (before) subscribing?

I have spent several hours and several phone calls and I can't seem to get any reliable information (lots of guesses but nothing concrete). Whatever the NHL is paying Gary Bettman it is waaaaaay too much. While I love hockey I don't think it is possible for a pro sports league to be run any more ineptly as the NHL is run. I don't blame D* for not having information when you call them on CI because it appears there isn't any 'good' information coming from the NHL on CI.

I have not had CI before but now that I have an HDTV I am ready to sign-up but only if I can get some idea of what I am paying for. If it is going to be 90% SD then I'll probably take a pass. If it's 50% HD, I would get my credit card out and take the early-bird. Why is it so difficult to get basic information on this subscription?

Anyone have any better luck in finding a reliable schedule with games scheduled for HD?

Thanks.


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

Jerry Lundegaard said:


> Is there any way a guy can get an idea of how many games Center Ice will have available in HD (before) subscribing?
> 
> I have spent several hours and several phone calls and I can't seem to get any reliable information (lots of guesses but nothing concrete). Whatever the NHL is paying Gary Bettman it is waaaaaay too much. While I love hockey I don't think it is possible for a pro sports league to be run any more ineptly as the NHL is run. I don't blame D* for not having information when you call them on CI because it appears there isn't any 'good' information coming from the NHL on CI.
> 
> ...


The DirecTV website now has the schedule up and it DOES include the game tomorrow as well as the game on Versus on Sunday.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...1800012&page=Packages/NHLCenterIce/2007_9.htm


----------



## Jerry Lundegaard (Sep 25, 2007)

Peter305 said:


> The DirecTV website now has the schedule up and it DOES include the game tomorrow as well as the game on Versus on Sunday.


Thanks. Too bad that schedule doesn't indicate HD coverage. Any thoughts on how DirecTV will handle HD broadcasts on CI? If an RSN or local affiliate is broadcasting in HD and that is the feed that is being picked up by CI ... would DirecTV will also carry it in HD?

An example: On October 12th, Altitude Sports will broadcast the Avalance at the Blues in HD. Assuming CI uses the Altitude feed for this game would DirecTV also have it in HD? That is what I've been trying to find out but to no avail. All I've been able to find out is that "some" games on CI will be in HD on DirecTV. Wish DirecTV could tell me what "some" means before I subscribe. Think I might wait until right up to the expiration of the Early Bird and hopefully there will be DirecTV subscribers with CI who will post some info on what the HD coverage is during that first week of the regular season.


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

Well the geniuses at DirecTV have the wrong feed up for the game that was supposed to start at Noon Eastern...

CALL THEM AS I'M DOING AND COMPLAIN

I was on the phone for 35 minutes with someone who could barely speak english who kept telling me he could do nothing for me. It took me 10 minutes to get him to let me talk to a supervisor who gave me a one time $ 10 credit… 

Big deal.....

I fully understand that mistakes happen. What makes me angry is that there seems to be noone in quality control at DirecTV checking to see if what is stated as being on IS in fact on. I can see no reason why it should have taken DirecTV more than an hour to get the hockey game on 764 as was advertised. I also think the NHL is to blame since they seem not to care that the people who carry their product mess up on a regular basis. I assure everyone that this mess today will not be the last time this happens this season....


----------



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

I did get to watch the *Los Angeles-Anaheim* contest today. DISH carried both the *FSN Prime Ticket* and *CBC* feeds.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Peter305 said:


> The DirecTV website now has the schedule up and it DOES include the game tomorrow as well as the game on Versus on Sunday.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...1800012&page=Packages/NHLCenterIce/2007_9.htm


Nothing in HD = not a chance in h - e - double hockey sticks I'm subscribing.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Chihuahua said:


> I did get to watch the *Los Angeles-Anaheim* contest today. DISH carried both the *FSN Prime Ticket* and *CBC* feeds.


I really hope D* does this also this season, provide both feeds of the game, now that they have select HD feeds of RSN's.

For example, NESN will show all Bruin games, home and away, in HD this year, so I hope they give us the NESN HD feed all the time, and not just the home teams feed.

I also hope they get smart and allow us access to not only the feeds in the 700's, but also the feeds in the 600's as well, so we can actually schedule games on the channels that they're on.

Ok, sorry to rant.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I really hope D* does this also this season, provide both feeds of the game, now that they have select HD feeds of RSN's.
> 
> For example, NESN will show all Bruin games, home and away, in HD this year, so I hope they give us the NESN HD feed all the time, and not just the home teams feed.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%.. and that wasn't a rant.


----------



## Wrister17 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hound said:


> I am waiting for it on the Dish web site and some announcement about channels
> 9543-9558 and 403 HD.


The NHL HD channels are all up and running on Dish. The NHL network HD is supposed to be going "live" soon(dont know exactly when, but the channel has been uplinked, but not yet available). There are 4 games on CI tonite that will be broadcast in HD(10/4/07). Basically, if the RSN is broadcasting in HD, Dish will also pick up the game on CI in HD. This excludes the Canadian feeds....the game last night on TSN was not shown in HD. Later


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

See my other post in this forum about the same topic and reply I received from D*.


----------



## superfan1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Is the free preview still going on DirecTV?

The DirecTV web site shows the Free-Preview form the 4th--10th.. 
Just checking if anyone is watching now. .I am currently still at work but would like to know if its still on tonight...

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/globa...Id=P4200040&DPSLogout=true&_requestid=1916663


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I think the freeview was over on the 9th.


----------

